# Full screen dos mode in Vista?!



## Kentikki (May 16, 2008)

Don't know if this is the right forum, but I am trying to find a way of getting full screen dos mode to work on Vista (home premiun). Can I force full screen mode by adjusting any settings, or could I maybe install the Intel driver for XP (home edition)?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

This will give you some info.
http://forums.techguy.org/windows-vista/553537-how-run-ms-dos-full.html
http://blogs.msdn.com/virtual_pc_gu...-virtual-pc-and-full-screen-text-display.aspx


----------



## Kentikki (May 16, 2008)

Thanks for your reply. I have already tried DosBox - doesn't work - in fact nothing does so far. I have also tried virtual pc running dos 7, but that won't go full screen either. I'm at a bit of a loose end here!!


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Every post I have seen says you can run the VM in full screen mode. You must be doing something wrong.


----------



## Kentikki (May 16, 2008)

If I am doing something wrong, then I wish to hell I knew what it was!!


----------



## html81993 (Jul 8, 2005)

Press ALT+ENTER. That should work.


----------

